# Subfeeding old panel.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Count the cables entering the panel, then count the fuses. Do you think there were any double or triple taps?


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

:whistling2: maybe that fan back there is to cool 'er down in the summer


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tab Faber said:


> :whistling2: maybe that fan back there is to cool 'er down in the summer


Maybe!

I have to shake my head sometimes, when I see some of this stuff.

This one, and 4 others just like it, got subfed today when a meter stack was installed. Owner was too cheap to spring for new panels, so I just installed insulated neutral bars, seperated out the neutrals, and hoped the inspector would red tag the whole deal. All he wanted was a little green tape on the THHN running to the cold water line. :laughing:


----------

